# Seen this ? Ryobi chassis cleaner



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Saw a video for this and it looks quite a useful tool

https://www.ryobitools.com/products...8HIZhU72RUzikKTvp2S16Vac-J9rExD7Jgo-I7Vtiw7_E

Anyone used it ?

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Not used it but seen similar in use although at far higher prices, I might have to see if I can get one :thumb:


----------



## mgtf (Feb 20, 2015)

Jets pointing wrong way can u rotate them


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Would this connected to a Karcher pressure washer? I doubt it, which would mean upgrading to a ryobi machine.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Would this connected to a Karcher pressure washer? I doubt it, which would mean upgrading to a ryobi machine.


It's part of the industrial range, so it just has a standard push fit connector, so to connect it to a karcher machine you would need an adaptor if you where using the standard karcher lance :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

mgtf said:


> Jets pointing wrong way can u rotate them


Yes you can change the angle as it's fully adjustable :thumb:


----------



## Compo (Jul 22, 2010)

What a great idea !


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

mgtf said:


> Jets pointing wrong way can u rotate them


Yes, you can change the orientation:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Jack R said:


> It's part of the industrial range, so it just has a standard push fit connector, so to connect it to a karcher machine you would need an adaptor if you where using the standard karcher lance :thumb:


Silly question Jack, but where can you source the adaptor? and could you get an adaptor for a Kranzle?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Silly question Jack, but where can you source the adaptor? and could you get an adaptor for a Kranzle?


All you'll need to do is remove the fitting that's on there and add this :thumb:

Kranzle K1050 Quick Release - Snow Foam Lance Male Bayonet Connector https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/292819126090


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Will be interesting to know how big the wheels are. I've the Karcher one and it only fits under so much of my car as it is too low.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Shiny said:


> Will be interesting to know how big the wheels are. I've the Karcher one and it only fits under so much of my car as it is too low.


As far as I know it's a 4" wheel, but its just bolted to the end so you could change them very easily for smaller ones by the looks of it.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

looks interesting and may save me time with my annual decking cleaning etc, has anyone sourced one in uk yet, if so what was the cost, thanks derek


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shiny said:


> Will be interesting to know how big the wheels are. I've the Karcher one and it only fits under so much of my car as it is too low.


Another idea is to jack the car up to it's max then you could roll the device right under.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Jack R said:


> All you'll need to do is remove the fitting that's on there and add this :thumb:
> 
> Kranzle K1050 Quick Release - Snow Foam Lance Male Bayonet Connector https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/292819126090


Thank you Jack, now the small matter of getting one from a UK supplier.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Thank you Jack, now the small matter of getting one from a UK supplier.


Just working on that now


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Another idea is to jack the car up to it's max then you could roll the device right under.


I have drive my wheels onto planks of wood to get my jack under it :lol:

Too much hassle, and no i'm not buying a low profile jack


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shiny said:


> I have drive my wheels onto planks of wood to get my jack under it :lol:
> 
> Too much hassle, and no i'm not buying a low profile jack


Damn! I was going to suggest a low profile jack


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Shiny said:


> I have drive my wheels onto planks of wood to get my jack under it
> 
> Too much hassle, and no i'm not buying a low profile jack


Or drive one side of the car up onto a pavement or kerb. Hey Presto, clearance Clarence. Lol

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I've been planning to make something similar for use with my Nilfisk + 90 degree nozzle - but it's _well down_ a long list of 'projects' and 'things to make & do'.....


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Shiny said:


> I have drive my wheels onto planks of wood to get my jack under it :lol:
> 
> Too much hassle, and no i'm not buying a low profile jack


I used to have to drive my old Bora onto wooden blocks to get a scissor jack under - to get it high enough for a trolley jack. 
Supposed to be a low entry one too :lol:

These chassis cleaners do look handy.
At the moment I have to Jack a side up at a time and get wet with a 90° lance.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Shiny said:


> I have drive my wheels onto planks of wood to get my jack under it :lol:
> 
> Too much hassle, and no i'm not buying a low profile jack


Have you perhaps considered ........................ a low profile jack? :lol:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Gixxer6 said:


> Have you perhaps considered ........................ a low profile jack? :lol:


Having a slammed car is fun but has its challenges, I like most have to drive on to a set of garden slabs in order to get a low profile jack under.

I also have a metal sump guard as the speed bumps round hear are the stupid ones that sit in the middle


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Isn't this basically the same but with smaller wheels?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fenteer-Pr...6380&sr=1-1&keywords=water+pressure+broom+car


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

bildo said:


> Isn't this basically the same but with smaller wheels?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fenteer-Pr...6380&sr=1-1&keywords=water+pressure+broom+car


Nope, even though it has smaller wheels there mounted underneath so it's the same height if not fractionally higher.


----------



## Caterham7 (Feb 27, 2017)

Has anyone managed to source the Ryobi things from a UK supplier ?

Thanks


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Caterham7 said:


> Has anyone managed to source the Ryobi things from a UK supplier ?
> 
> Thanks


Not from the uk, although I have spoken to someone at Ryobi uk and they have said they might look into it, if there's enough demand. I have however been in contact with a supplier in the USA but he's not come back to me with prices yet, if I can get hold of some how many people would like one??? Just to gauge interest??


----------



## Caterham7 (Feb 27, 2017)

Jack R said:


> Not from the uk, although I have spoken to someone at Ryobi uk and they have said they might look into it, if there's enough demand. I have however been in contact with a supplier in the USA but he's not come back to me with prices yet, if I can get hold of some how many people would like one??? Just to gauge interest??


I'd certainly be interested, thanks


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Looks cool 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## noidea0 (Apr 4, 2013)

I would be interested in one for my Kranzle.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

matty.13 said:


> Looks cool
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Are you interested in one? :thumb:


----------

